

Scaling up personal customer service - lessons from WePay (YC S09) - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/02/08/sophies-voice-scaling-the-personal-touch-in-customer-service/

======
sriramk
I've been responding to most of the crash reports from my WP7 app. So many
users are just stunned that a) There is a human being on the other end b) That
human being actually responded.

I've switched a lot of users from "Your app sucks - it crashed when I did foo"
to "I really like you guys. Let me know whenever you fix this. I'll keep using
it though!"

------
catrific
wepay rulesssssss

